# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  как сбросить счетчик копий на МФУ Canon 3228

## _shadow_

как сбросить счетчик копий на МФУ Canon 3228 подскажите пожалуйста!

----------


## mr.L

сходи на starcopy.ru

----------

